# 1967 GTO Engine Question



## Partsguy19 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a 335 horse engine. What makes a 360hp engine 360hp? Is it the cam? are the heads different? Compression?

Thank you..


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

-The cam is larger...the 400 HO used the S grind aka the "HO" cam
-The '67 HO and RA GTO's received the the shorty style RA exhaust manifolds.
-Factory aircleaner for the '67 & '68 400 HO engines was an open element 14" style similar to the one used on a first Gen Z28 Camaro.
-Further back, turbo 400's behind the *non AC* 400 HO GTO's were calibrated differently, shifted at higher rpm at WOT. Typically, as a whole, the 400 HO cars received lower rearend gear ratios, though even in a non AC '67 335 horse GTO, one could order a HD Safe-T-Track rear with a ratio as low as a 4.33.


----------

